# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

Im a retro collector so this interested me, im really impressed. This has to be the best mod this youtubers done yet and hes done some other interesting mods.
Its a Sega Genesis, CD and 32x in a Saturn case.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

That.  Is.  Awesome.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't watch the vid right now but it sounds awesome. Altough a poor Saturn had to give his life for this. 

Say, you're a retro colletor, whatcha collecting for? Right now I'm opting for PAL Saturn releases (thus my mourning).


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I can't watch the vid right now but it sounds awesome. Altough a poor Saturn had to give his life for this.
> 
> Say, you're a retro colletor, whatcha collecting for? Right now I'm opting for PAL Saturn releases (thus my mourning).



The creator of the mod specifically pointed out that he was retaining the Saturn's internals as a back up to his other Saturn.  So, yes, a Saturn died that day, but it was an organ donor.

It's a good video, a little long winded for a minute or two, but I'm really impressed with his mod.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> The creator of the mod specifically pointed out that he was retaining the Saturn's internals as a back up to his other Saturn.  So, yes, a Saturn died that day, but it was an organ donor.
> 
> It's a good video, a little long winded for a minute or two, but I'm really impressed with his mod.



A heroes death. Well by first PS2 died and was reincarnated as wall decoration so I better play it low.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I can't watch the vid right now but it sounds awesome. Altough a poor Saturn had to give his life for this.
> 
> Say, you're a retro colletor, whatcha collecting for? Right now I'm opting for PAL Saturn releases (thus my mourning).



Don't worry he kept the Saturn innards for spares and repairs.

I collect for a lot of consoles, sporadically and erratically so i dont concentrate on one collection. Megadrive (our Genesis) is cheap so you can get really good games for £10 and under. I tend not to buy filler and i dont spend a lot on any one game because its not sensible to spend £100 on an old game! The word rare gets banned about to often;  Super Mario Allstars is not RARE, the 60gb PS3 is not RARE 
I currently own;

N64
SNES
NES
Saturn (model 2)
Megadrive (HD Graphics Stereo Sound non-TMSS model 1) (i use an RGB scart)
Mega CD (model 2)
Megadrive (model 2)
Dremacast (display out via VGA adapter)
Phat PS1
Amiga 1200
2x Sega Master System (orginal model)
GBA Player for the Gamecube
All PAL models
Also have a soft modded original xbox.

I find it funny how at release Virtua Racing cost £60-100 and now it can be bought for £5 with box and manual 

Thats why i find that guys youtube channel interesting.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

I really need to bolster my retro collection.

I have an N64, PS2, SNES, NES, Genesis, Sega CD and a Gamecube.  I lost track of most of my old consoles, as I've lost/had them stolen over the years.

I'm currently in the process of buying a house.  I have an old floor model console TV my dad bought when I was around 3 years old.  One of the rooms is becoming a retro gaming room.  Or at least half of one is.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like a CRT TV for the older consoles but i dont have the space.
@Dannibus You have all the good consoles, the ones easiest to collect for.

Me and a friend tried to do a region mod to a megadrive but it got stuck in Japanese lol.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 14, 2011)

Got up until now:
PS1 (two phat models) PAL, one of them the DualShock model with OP
PS2 phat PAL
NES (from West Germany, when the Wall was still chilling around) PAL OP
SNES PAL OP
N64 rare crystal blue  PAL
Gamecube Japanese NTSC OP
Hardmodded Saturn PAL/NTSC/JAP
Dreamcast PAL OP
Game Boy (the original 1989 hunk of grey)
Game Boy Color

And just for the sake of e-peen, I own a PS3, 360 and a Wii, too. And since recently a 3DS.

I only have a handful of games for each retro console save for Saturn and PS2, for which I own over 30 games each. 
Main objective as previously mentioned is the Saturn. NES/SNES library is too large, and since I can barely bring myself to collect non-OP games, quite expensive, too. I only have six NES games, but all OP, one of them being Mega Man 6 in mint condition. Albeit NTSC release so I can't even play it lol.


----------

